# Cartier and water resistance



## rpnewton

I have a Cartier tank chronograph, which I had always believed to be waterproof. This is consistent with Cartier's own website, that states that "your watch is certified water resistant.... before any contact with water ensure that the crown is not pulled out, do not activate push pieces under water.... after swimming rinse your water-resistant watch in fresh water." (website url is YOUR CARTIER WATCH AND WATER... - Jewelry - Care Recommandations - Cartier Customer Services)

I just had the watch serviced by Cartier (about $800), and they told me that the watch is not waterproof, absolutely do not swim with it (in fact, they even told me that the diver watches are not waterproof.) Feels a bit like having a convertible repaired and then being told to not drive in the rain,

I am a bit annoyed (to put it mildly), as this reduced functionality has some real implications (for example, if I am on traveling, either swim with it or leave in the hotel, neither of which are good options.)

Would appreciate anyone's thoughts about this. Thanks!


----------



## Watchbreath

Watches are NOT waterproof, they are rated for water resistance, usually staring at 3 atm.


----------



## Rdenney

Cartier tanks are usually rated for 3 atmospheres. That is minimal water resistance by the standards of the industry, and is really just enough to protect it from rain or accidental dunking followed by immediate drying, but certainly it is not intended for swimming. 

Cartier does make watches with much higher water resistance where swimming is possible. Those instructions are intended for those watches. 

The industry is precluded by law from claiming watches are waterproof. 

Rick "whose Santos 100 is rated to 10 ATM" Denney


----------

